# Bolens H1502 Head Lamp Bulb



## dstankus (Aug 13, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could get a light bulk for my H1502? They are dual 25 watt filiment bulbs - which do not have any part number I can locate. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dstankus (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I found the bulbs - It appears that the bulb for a Yanmar is the same. The part # is 194155-55810.


----------

